# Guess How Much?



## Poochies (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, I know you're all going to give the typical answers:

"It all depends!", "You can't just guess!"

I'm a super casual scrapper. So please, just throw out a number and make me feel good! Guess how much gold I have! 

The coins are plated in 24k gold, one bag is just ram fingers, right next to it is all gold plated IDE pins, just below that is a bag of mixed gold pins n' such. the tiny board is from an old cell phone.


----------



## squarecoinman (May 18, 2013)

1,73 

scm


----------



## joem (May 18, 2013)

less than 2 grams, but more important; How are you going to get the gold?


----------



## solar_plasma (May 18, 2013)

less than one gramm recoverable


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (May 18, 2013)

*2.75 Grams* Don't touch the coins, recoverable, have fun. lots of work,


----------



## joem (May 18, 2013)

I'll give you $15 for the coins and pay shipping too. Serious.


----------



## necromancer (May 19, 2013)

0.75 grams if you run everything, but sell the coins for extra profit


----------



## TomVader (May 19, 2013)

Put me on record for 2g. What does the winner get?


----------



## artart47 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just gave each picture a quick glance and 1.1grams popped into my head!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 31, 2013)

less than one gram I would say, I do not count coins in as there is practically no gold on them anyway.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 31, 2013)

Long pieces of metal in bag close to coins... If they are from ribbon IDE cable connectors they should go to brass pile, pins from them - even that they are golden colored are just brass with only tiny plated areas on the end.


----------

